# What to do when a ridder askes for water,snacks or chargers!



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

"After Uber lowered the rates We can no longer afford to provide those services, INFACT....at 1.05 a mile you will be lucky id we don't run out of gas!"


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

"Do you believe everything you read on the internet? Nah neither do I."


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Water and snacks: i haven't received my weekly shipment from Uber

Cables of any type: a previous passenger mistakenly took it with them, they've said they mailed it back. I haven't received the replacement from Uber


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I think it's always best to simply 'lie' to the passenger that "you ran out of water/gum/etc" so they can at least gain some understanding instead of blatantly saying no.

But ultimately, it'll be better if you have them at your disposal.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

"I wish i had( name of the crap PAX asks for), but i dont promote products that are made in China by Children, for Good Americans as your self".
"Do you think it will rain today?"

They key, is to never use word "No". In many retail businesses, sales associates are trained to never use word "No".

Example.
PAX; do you have XYZ shaving cream?
You; we have ABC shaving cream at 10% discount with your membership.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Your star rating will come from your attitude and ability to get the rider from point A to point B, not providing candy and chargers.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Pax: "Do you have water, gum, chargers or snacks for me?"

Me: "No. I have none of that. But I may treat you to an extra star when I rate you at the end of this ride"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Just say no.


----------



## dlally929 (Apr 16, 2015)

I do the small bottles of water. $3.00 for 24 of them. About $0.12 each. Most pax don't take the water and it adds a nice look. A box of tissue, no chargers pax will take them and no candy. The pax will leave the wrapers.


----------



## Wagdi (Jan 21, 2015)

Why should we supply any of these things. Who cares if it adds a little touch to the ride. Pax gets out of his house and immediately ask for water. I have had this happen many times. I just tell them no. Plain and simple. I have also had pax ask me for gum or candy. I tell them would u like me to stop at a news stand and u can by some. They always say no. They don't want to spend money on themselves but they want me to spend my money on them. 
At the rates they are paying they should be ashamed to even think this let alone ask us.


----------



## Fusion_HAR (Apr 3, 2015)

CLAkid said:


> Your star rating will come from your attitude and ability to get the rider from point A to point B, not providing candy and chargers.


Not in Uberland it won't.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I do have a charger cable with a three way adapter that I will let the rider use. If it was ever to disappear, I doubt I would replace it.

I still carry water with me. However, it is out of sight and really only backup water for myself. If I like a rider or there was some emergency that might be alleviated, I would offer a water. I can't remember the last time that happened. Months ago, I was more proactive in offering water. More often than not it just resulted in me having to pick up the empty or half drunk bottles.

I think I bought some kind of candy when I first started. It didn't last long, as some group of guys took all of it. I have never bought anything else to hand out. It also creates another opportunity for the passengers to leave the wrappers.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Once I said: 'sorry i do not have water'.. And the girl said: 'it's ok. Don't worry. I won't complain to uber'..

I thought of a lot of comebacks to that at once to the point i was speechless.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

I have 10' long charge cables that are guided through my car, hard to steal


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

The best policy, of course, is to provide all amenities for which Uber fully reimburses you. This is the policy I have been using since Day 1 so very long ago and it is serving me very, very, well, thank you.
Whoever the person was who came up with this idea of handing out free shit to paxs who are already paying rock-bottom rates needs to be removed from his cushy office and public flogged. Just sayin'.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

On a couple occasions I've had paxs ask for water. My favorite response is, "I used to hand out water to all my paxs, but after that poisoning incident in London last month, Uber has ordered us to stop." Of course, there never was a poisoning incident in London, but the conversation sure gets lively for the rest of the ride. But I've always wanted to know what happens after they leave my car, have rated me five stars, and then start googling for the Uber water poisoning incident in London...that never happened.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I've never had a charging cable stolen in the 150+ rides since I've installed them. Maybe because they're the light-up LED type, and it would be pretty damn obvious if the glow disappeared?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> I've never had a charging cable stolen in the 150+ rides since I've installed them. Maybe because they're the light-up LED type, and it would be pretty damn obvious if the glow disappeared?


Another approach is to route the cable under the front seat and find a place to zip-tie the cable that cannot be seen. That keeps the cable from getting purloined and it also keeps it from getting lost in the car. But since I don't make money by providing chargers, I figure why dick with cables at all? The only devices that get charged in my car are my phone, my GPS, and my dashcam. If the pax needs something charged, I'm more than happy to drop them off at the airport where there are dozen of Verizon charging kiosks. I don't mind going the extra mile...as long as I'm paid for it.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> I think it's always best to simply 'lie' to the passenger that "you ran out of water/gum/etc" so they can at least gain some understanding instead of blatantly saying no.
> 
> But ultimately, it'll be better if you have them at your disposal.


No way! I did this once and still got dinged. I would rather tell them how Uber hasn't sent us any. How in the hell is the PAX going to respond to that? Anything they reply with is going to get the answer of, "at these low rates, I cannot afford to pay anything extra. I pay for gas, insurance, car washes, maintenance on the car and with riders only tipping less than 5% of the time, it just isn't worth it." I might get dinged but at least they know that they will be complete assholes next time they ask for it. Your answer means that drivers should have that stuff. Once they needle you into a "Why?", you need to be brutally honest. You have nothing to lose after that and maybe a little education to the PAX will be helpful for the other drivers.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

automatic 1 star.

**** those entitled ****** bags that expect treats while I get $2.40 f0r 20 minutes of my time.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OCBob said:


> No way! I did this once and still got dinged. I would rather tell them how Uber hasn't sent us any. How in the hell is the PAX going to respond to that? Anything they reply with is going to get the answer of, "at these low rates, I cannot afford to pay anything extra. I pay for gas, insurance, car washes, maintenance on the car and with riders only tipping less than 5% of the time, it just isn't worth it." I might get dinged but at least they know that they will be complete assholes next time they ask for it. Your answer means that drivers should have that stuff. Once they needle you into a "Why?", you need to be brutally honest. You have nothing to lose after that and maybe a little education to the PAX will be helpful for the other drivers.


Man, you are soooo on the mark, as always. As a community, we drivers need to be educating our paxs as to what Uber is really all about - a cheap ride on demand and no goddamn freebies. It does none of us any good to provide anything more than a courteous, prompt ride in a clean, safe automobile. If paxs need or want amenities, there are plenty of car services available. But for $.75/mile, they get a ride. Period. Any questions?
Get it?
Got it?
Good!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> I think it's always best to simply 'lie' to the passenger that "you ran out of water/gum/etc" so they can at least gain some understanding instead of blatantly saying no.
> 
> But ultimately, it'll be better if you have them at your disposal.


You sir are ******ed, put the snaks away and learn how to do your job. No pax "ever" asks me for water or candy, a charging cable for their phone I have "and will gladly hand it to them to charge their phone, but it is plugged in the front right next to me, l lost one" stolen " over a year ago to these two broads, Uber compensated me" ", but I don't feed the pax. My service speaks for itself, over 3,000 trips with plenty of nice compliments, and 4.8 rating. Do your job, that is know where you are going, know how to handle traffic, and get the pax to their destination on time and in a safe manner.


----------



## Athomas1128 (May 22, 2015)

I do have the mini bottles of water in my car and I offer them. Rarely do they get taken but I have them available. I also have gum but the kind that the wrapper stays attached to box. 
Chargers I simply say you can plug your item in front with my charger, but I don't have a cord that reaches to the back.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Athomas1128 said:


> I do have the mini bottles of water in my car and I offer them. Rarely do they get taken but I have them available. I also have gum but the kind that the wrapper stays attached to box.
> Chargers I simply say you can plug your item in front with my charger, but I don't have a cord that reaches to the back.


Don't offer them. If you are going to hand out free shit, at least wait for them to ask for it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Don't offer them. If you are going to hand out free shit, at least wait for them to ask for it.


Once again, it is up to us drivers to educate the riding population - _we don't hand out free shit! We're making six to eight bucks an hour on average. How can you expect us to provide you with free shit?_ And if a phone needs charging, I simply offer to drop them at the airport where there are dozen of Verizon charging kiosks. I really don't mind going that extra mile or 10 for my paxs. But I'm not giving away free shit or offering up chargers.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Once again, it is up to us drivers to educate the riding population - _we don't hand out free shit! We're making six to eight bucks an hour on average. How can you expect us to provide you with free shit?_ And if a phone needs charging, I simply offer to drop them at the airport where there are dozen of Verizon charging kiosks. I really don't mind going that extra mile or 10 for my paxs. But I'm not giving away free shit or offering up chargers.


I don't either but there is a huge difference of every pax seeing the freebies and the very few that ask for freebies (those should be rated low just for asking). Only thing I have is phone chargers and they have to ask for it. If they use it and don't tip, they lose a star. It is almost a test that almost all have failed.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I don't either but there is a huge difference of every pax seeing the freebies and the very few that ask for freebies (those should be rated low just for asking). Only thing I have is phone chargers and they have to ask for it. If they use it and don't tip, they lose a star. It is almost a test that almost all have failed.


I like your approach. No shit, if someone asks for an amenity, you provide it, and then they don't tip - that's ******bag territory, which necessarily must result in a poor rating for the pax and a 5-star for the driver. But that's just common sense, isn't it?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Chargers are easy. I have a outlet in my center console and have android, iPhone and aux available. No need to ask. Why would I care anyway?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Pax: Hey, driver. My phone's almost dead.
DD: Dude, that sucks.
Pax: Do you have a charger?
DD: Yes, I do.
Pax: Can I use it?
DD: No. My phone, dashcam, and GPS are plugged into it. But I can sell you a fully charged auxiliary battery for $20.
Pax: You're a lifesaver. Sold, man!


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

I offer to stop at the next CircleK and let them buy some water, gum, mint etc etc ... 99% say no...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I like your approach. No shit, if someone asks for an amenity, you provide it, and then they don't tip - that's ******bag territory, which necessarily must result in a poor rating for the pax and a 5-star for the driver. But that's just common sense, isn't it?


Giving a pax a low rating means NOTHING, it might make you feel better, but you are still handing out FREE amenities, a sucker born every day.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

If asked, I'll offer gum, charger, or napkins. I keep those things in my car regardless.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> If asked, I'll offer gum, charger, or napkins. I keep those things in my car regardless.


Like I said, a sucker born every day.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Like I said, a sucker born every day.


Or a gentlemen. Apparently, being polite makes one a "sucker."


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> Or a gentlemen. Apparently, being polite makes one a "sucker."


Giving out free shit make you a sucker. It has nothing with beign courteous and doing your job properly.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Giving out free shit make you a sucker. It has nothing with beign courteous and doing your job properly.


Do you turn on the A/C for customers? That probably uses more gas than the power they get from my cell phone charger.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> Do you turn on the A/C for customers? That probably uses more gas than the power they get from my cell phone charger.


I never said not to let them charge their phone, I suggest you READ my post. But I don't buy food for my pax, I am not a 7/11, I pick them up, and transport them to their destination safely and on time, and pax are always HAPPY, no candy, water, or BJ's needed.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Giving a pax a low rating means NOTHING, it might make you feel better, but you are still handing out FREE amenities, a sucker born every day.


Exactly! Which is why I have never handed free shit and never will. I take pings for rides, not water, gum, candy, mints, or chargers. It's bad enough we're working for $6 to $8 and hour, and were supposed to give out free shit, too? 'Fraid not.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> I never said not to let them charge their phone, I suggest you READ my post. But I don't buy food for my pax.


If you read my post, I said that I offer a charger to customers. The napkins I keep in my car from McD's or Taco Bell. The gum is cheap, maybe $.10 a piece? Meh.

And to respond to your previous, "It has nothing with beign courteous and doing your job properly."

Uber's code of conduct is "calm and clear communication" and to "treat one another with respect and courtesy" - last I checked, lying to them is against that code.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> If you read my post, I said that I offer a charger to customers. The napkins I keep in my car from McD's or Taco Bell. The gum is cheap, maybe $.10 a piece? Meh.
> 
> And to respond to your previous, "It has nothing with beign courteous and doing your job properly."
> 
> Uber's code of conduct is "calm and clear communication" and to "treat one another with respect and courtesy" - last I checked, lying to them is against that code.


Wow, Uber code, LOL. When you do over 3,000 trips in nyc doing real FHV/Taxi work then you can MAYBE teach me something.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Wow, Uber code, LOL. When you do over 3,000 trips in nyc doing real FHV/Taxi work then you can MAYBE teach me something.


Whatever dude. Hate all you want. I'll be nice to my customers at a cost of $.10.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> Whatever dude. Hate all you want. I'll be nice to my customers at a cost of $.10.


I'm nice to my paxs, too, but I don't find it necessary to spend a dime doing it. Just be a good bloke.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Eh, my integrity is worth more than $.10 to me. Not worth lying over.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> Eh, my integrity is worth more than $.10 to me. Not worth lying over.


What


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I do have a charger cable with a three way adapter that I will let the rider use. If it was ever to disappear, I doubt I would replace it.
> 
> I still carry water with me. However, it is out of sight and really only backup water for myself. If I like a rider or there was some emergency that might be alleviated, I would offer a water. I can't remember the last time that happened. Months ago, I was more proactive in offering water. More often than not it just resulted in me having to pick up the empty or half drunk bottles.
> 
> I think I bought some kind of candy when I first started. It didn't last long, as some group of guys took all of it. I have never bought anything else to hand out. It also creates another opportunity for the passengers to leave the wrappers.


Couple days ago, some college kid jack ass actually took the plastic liner from one of my trash bags and stuck it over his head before getting out and saying, "thanks for the trash bag!"...I almost sincerely hope he kept that bag over his face...ALMOST. And some on this board wonder WHY more people don't offer freebies.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Your star rating will come from your attitude and ability to get the rider from point A to point B, not providing candy and chargers.


I really didn't believe this for the longest time. I was fully bought-in...snacks, gum, and water...and progressed to sustaining a good attitude, ability to converse, learning the best ways to get from A to B, and providing a safe, clean ride. My drop in rating since I finally ditched the waters earlier this month...I was a 4.89 before...4.90 now. Looks like you guys were right...even you Desert Driver!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I really didn't believe this for the longest time. I was fully bought-in...snacks, gum, and water...and progressed to sustaining a good attitude, ability to converse, learning the best ways to get from A to B, and providing a safe, clean ride. My drop in rating since I finally ditched the waters earlier this month...I was a 4.89 before...4.90 now. Looks like you guys were right...even you Desert Driver!


One of wonderful features of being a pragmatist is that I'm rarely wrong, as you've seen here. Thanks for the props!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

refurbmike said:


> Do you turn on the A/C for customers? That probably uses more gas than the power they get from my cell phone charger.


A/C is a necessity, candy/mints is a luxury.

Do as you wish, but if im going to get one of you ex-PAX that used to being served to, then im going to re-train them with electric shock therapy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

refurbm ike said:


> If asked, I'll offer gum, charger, or napkins. I keep those things in my car regardless.


I have tissues so they don't snot my car and paper towels, sanitizer and wet wipes which I always have in my vehicles anyway. I'll give them any of those but for my health benefit only.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> Uber's code of conduct is "calm and clear communication" and to "treat one another with respect and courtesy" - last I checked, lying to them is against that code.


So you've never exchanged 17 frustrating emails with an uber CSR I take it?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

refurbmike said:


> Eh, my integrity is worth more than $.10 to me. Not worth lying over.


We have a live one , folks!


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you've never exchanged 17 frustrating emails with an uber CSR I take it?


No, because I don't treat everybody like adversaries. Things become less frustrating when you're trying to work with them, and not treating them like garbage.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> No, because I don't treat everybody like adversaries. Things become less frustrating when you're trying to work with them, and not treating them like garbage.


That pretty humorous, Mike. Evidently you have no grasp (yet) of how Uber considers and treats its drivers. You're a sharp bloke. You'll understand it soon enough.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for your belittling comments. It's really constructive. You really refuted my argument....


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> Thanks for your belittling comments. It's really constructive. You really refuted my argument....


What argument was that?


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> What argument was that?


Doesn't matter. I'm not going to be sucked into an argument about the minutia with an obvious troll.

You can continue to lie to your customers and treat them like crap; I'll be courteous and offer them the $.10 piece of gum that you value more than your integrity.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> Doesn't matter. I'm not going to be sucked into an argument about the minutia with an obvious troll.
> 
> You can continue to lie to your customers and treat them like crap; I'll be courteous and offer them the $.10 piece of gum that you value more than your integrity.


Who said I value gum more than my integrity? I don't even chew gum. It gives me a gut ache.


----------



## MW415 (Feb 18, 2015)

Im sorry I just ran out ~


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Newbs need to knock it off with the freebies.
Tech company drivers are beneath cab drivers.
Why are you attempting to provide said "5 star service" to pax that have 1 star mentalities? These type pax are outside of their comfort zones with that type of service. They think it's a joke when you try to treat them as though they were classy people. They're not. 
I find it revolting to think any driver enjoys being looked down on by the cheap, classless, disrespectful, filthy alcoholics that the tech company is having newbs cater to.

I mean, really? The fares these rider's are charged is equal to or less than a cab drivers tip. 

These people eat, drink, fart, piss and puke in your cars. And you drive them for $5 and no tip.

Yeah ... give them free stuff.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> "After Uber lowered the rates We can no longer afford to provide those services, INFACT....at 1.05 a mile you will be lucky id we don't run out of gas!"


LMAO 
it's .75cents in Detroit and other places.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> Water and snacks: i haven't received my weekly shipment from Uber
> 
> Cables of any type: a previous passenger mistakenly took it with them, they've said they mailed it back. I haven't received the replacement from Uber


POST # 3 /Beur : Bison declares that You've
Lassoed the Always
Important Factor: "Plausible Deniability"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Slap your knee whilst laughing hysterically and as you wipe the tears from your eyes say "Wow! Water. Snacks. Gee that's the funniest thing I've heard all day! C 'mon tell me another one.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> You sir are ******ed, put the snaks away and learn how to do your job. No pax "ever" asks me for water or candy, a charging cable for their phone I have "and will gladly hand it to them to charge their phone, but it is plugged in the front right next to me, l lost one" stolen " over a year ago to these two broads, Uber compensated me" ", but I don't feed the pax. My service speaks for itself, over 3,000 trips with plenty of nice compliments, and 4.8 rating. Do your job, that is know where you are going, know how to handle traffic, and get the pax to their destination on time and in a safe manner.


Lol so you're telling me that it's simply NOT ok to hand out these things even if I choose to? Oh - I'm so very sorry Mr. Bigshot with a 4.8 rating. My sincerest apologies.

Handing out free snacks is something that should be up to me to decide. Idc if some bigshot over the internet who has 3000 trips is against it. I have too many snacks leftover from Costco anyways. If somebody else could appreciate the snacks more than me, then I wouldn't mind at all. Sharing is something that I like doing. Deal with it.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I would suggest to hand them a menu with prices. 
Before I used to carry cheap rechargeable batteries for phone and I would sell them for 2 x my cost price. I think I sold like 25 or 30 units.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

LOOK AT THIS SHIT! HAHA... R I D I C U L O U S.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

i had a charger in the back until it sparked up and almost torched my car. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> LOOK AT THIS SHIT! HAHA... R I D I C U L O U S.
> 
> View attachment 7896


Is that the pink mustache on the front too? When was this pic from? I have to wonder if he's still driving.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Is that the pink mustache on the front too? When was this pic from? I have to wonder if he's still driving.


No, I think it's some Austin Powers shag carpet on the dash... This must have been the so called good ol' days when rates were high and hooking your car up like that was obsolete.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> Lol so you're telling me that it's simply NOT ok to hand out these things even if I choose to? Oh - I'm so very sorry Mr. Bigshot with a 4.8 rating. My sincerest apologies.
> 
> Handing out free snacks is something that should be up to me to decide. Idc if some bigshot over the internet who has 3000 trips is against it. I have too many snacks leftover from Costco anyways. If somebody else could appreciate the snacks more than me, then I wouldn't mind at all. Sharing is something that I like doing. Deal with it.


Why just stop there, just go all out. I am not the big shot here, you are. The late night bar hoppers would love this service. FIVE STARS FOR YOU response, I am sure you get an erection when pax say those 4 words to you.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Wow, Uber code, LOL. When you do over 3,000 trips in nyc doing real FHV/Taxi work then you can MAYBE teach me something.


Right On!!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd just let her know that Uber no longer pays for water. Sorry, I wish they would too, it was a great service. You should tell Uber to start paying for water again. LOL


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Pax: "Do you have water, gum, chargers or snacks for me?"
> 
> Me: "No. I have none of that. But I may treat you to an extra star when I rate you at the end of this ride"


CLASSIC


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Lol so you're telling me that it's simply NOT ok to hand out these things even if I choose to? Oh - I'm so very sorry Mr. Bigshot with a 4.8 rating. My sincerest apologies.
> 
> Handing out free snacks is something that should be up to me to decide. Idc if some bigshot over the internet who has 3000 trips is against it. I have too many snacks leftover from Costco anyways. If somebody else could appreciate the snacks more than me, then I wouldn't mind at all. Sharing is something that I like doing. Deal with it.


If you have so many leftover Costco snacks, why not give them to someone that could really use them and would appreciate them? Like the homeless.
And, by the way ... you're far more likely to be tipped for your generosity by the homeless than you are from pax.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> LOOK AT THIS SHIT! HAHA... R I D I C U L O U S.
> 
> View attachment 7896


If that's an unaltered photo and if that's an Uber car, I have just one question...*What the **** is wrong with some people?*


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Yeah just politely say no and deduct a point from what you would normally rate them


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Yeah just politely say no and deduct a point from what you would normally rate them


I think it's best you give that PAX a ONE smart ass star, since it's probably what you got too.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

I've never had anyone come in and ask for water or snacks. I feel like I would lol the moment they asked though. I would probably just say "oh no, there isn't any behind the seats? the last pax must have taken the last one!". The only thing very few will ask is to charge their phone, which I allow; I know how much it sucks to have your phone die when you're out.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

I drive a suv, I tell them someone just stole my cables earlier and someone else took all my riders water. I keep an empty case of water bottles with that heavy plastic still on it , both true but old stories


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> Lol so you're telling me that it's simply NOT ok to hand out these things even if I choose to? Oh - I'm so very sorry Mr. Bigshot with a 4.8 rating. My sincerest apologies.
> 
> Handing out free snacks is something that should be up to me to decide. Idc if some bigshot over the internet who has 3000 trips is against it. I have too many snacks leftover from Costco anyways. If somebody else could appreciate the snacks more than me, then I wouldn't mind at all. Sharing is something that I like doing. Deal with it.


Would you be handing out all this stuff if uber hadnt suggested it?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> LOOK AT THIS SHIT! HAHA... R I D I C U L O U S.
> 
> View attachment 7896


POST # 66 /ARIV005: What You DIDN'T
include is that Front
Seat Fella is saying, " Yeah, the Guy is
Takin' us to Get a Hot'n Ready Pizza
at Lil'Caesar's! Don't spoil Your Dinner."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 66 /ARIV005: What You DIDN'T
> include is that Front
> Seat Guy is saying, " Yeah, the Guy is
> Takin' us to Get a Hot'n Ready Pizza
> at Lil'Caesar's! Don't spoil Your Dinner."


No he's saying "This is awesome! Pity he missed that turn and took us 50 feet out of the way or this would be a 5* ride for sure! "


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No he's saying "This is awesome! Pity he missed that turn and took us 50 feet out of the way or this would be a 5* ride for sure! "


lol. fuzzy are suggesting that the pax, bewildered by the range of snacks doesnt realise they are being driven the extremely long way to their destination>


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> I never said not to let them charge their phone, I suggest you READ my post. But I don't buy food for my pax, I am not a 7/11, I pick them up, and transport them to their destination safely and on time, and pax are always HAPPY, no candy, water, or BJ's needed.


We should eat in front of them


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> We should eat in front of them


No we should not. By the way your response has nothing to do with my post.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> No we should not. By the way your response has nothing to do with my post.


"I don't buy food for my pax" sorry, I can't use crayons for you have a good day grumpy


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> "I don't buy food for my pax" sorry, I can't use crayons for you have a good day grumpy


Who's the grumpy one here, sure is not me.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Accept you were wrong and uber on now next time drink some Fiji water and eat chocolate covered strawberries in front of them


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

For those that carry water in an uberx how do you keep it cold without taking up space?


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

CLAkid said:


> Your star rating will come from your attitude and ability to get the rider from point A to point B, not providing candy and chargers.


Women better be sure to always wear makeup and hand out water. Some pax hand out 1 stars to "ugly" girls who frump for a day


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Give them free salty snacks, charge them $2 for a Snapple.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Uberman8263 said:


> Give them free salty snacks, charge them $2 for a Snapple.


Snapple costs $2 retail, you an uber executive?


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> Snapple costs $2 retail, you an uber executive?


Good point, you could stock up in costco to make a few bucks.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Uberman8263 said:


> Good point, you could stock up in costco to make a few bucks.


There's a clause in uber TOS about soliciting or selling things to pax, how bout you just buy all the amenities ,use them yourself with friends and families and sell them at swap meets then deduct at end of the year lol


----------



## Swfl_driver (Mar 21, 2015)

I am never asked for water, candy ever. They know better than to ask. (East Coast) Once in awhile they will ask for a charge but that is 1/70 that ask.

I have though memorized responses here ... thanks so much!


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

JesusFirst said:


> I am never asked for water, candy ever. They know better than to ask. (East Coast) Once in awhile they will ask for a charge but that is 1/70 that ask.
> 
> I have though memorized responses here ... thanks so much!


I feel ya, can't wait to use the Uber hasn't sent them yet one, I almost want to drive tonight to try it then go home but I'm burnt out.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have never been asked for anything except an aux cord which the answer was no and a charger which they are there so I don't care and they can't be stolen easily.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

unter ling said:


> lol. fuzzy are suggesting that the pax, bewildered by the range of snacks doesnt realise they are being driven the extremely long way to their destination>


Actually I'm suggesting that no matter HOW HARD you try it won't guarantee 5 * because many pax are ****** bags.

Another caption would be "What a f****** moron! He probably thinks he's gonna get a tip from us because we ate all his candy!"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> We should eat in front of them


Someone once asked if I had water. I held up my bottle and said "Yeah, that's what I'm drinking."


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I once had a pax ask if I had water. I was pissed from 3 previous rides so the best non angry fu response was : "Yes I do. in fact, I just paid $105 for that water bill. dang sure expensive, so don't worry I did shower today!"


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

one last thing: as for aux, I say last week a drunk pax broke the cable and damaged the port, so no aux. then some get ballsy and ask if they can use my built in Bluetooth. I say no, because then your phones in my car and I need to stop and pull over for several minutes to link It up and I wont do that.

I gladly let them blast their music from the phone though.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

I find that it makes pax happy if I offer them comic books to read. Old copies of Mad. With pictures of Alfred E Newman on the cover almost always get me 5 stars..


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I always ask the passengers for water, candy and a charger right when they get in the car. That sets the tone for the ride. Halfway through the ride I ask them if they mind if I masturbate for the remainder of the journey. I explain that I'm a chronic masturbator and it's a form of turrets syndrome. Most riders don't seem to mind. Just the ridders seem upset.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I always ask the passengers for water, candy and a charger right when they get in the car. That sets the tone for the ride. Halfway through the ride I ask them if they mind if I masturbate for the remainder of the journey. I explain that I'm a chronic masturbator and it's a form of turrets syndrome. Most riders don't seem to mind. Just the ridders seem upset.


Now why didn't I think of that? Asking the riders for a babyruth bar, or snickers, or mountain dews. You might have hit upon something there realityshark. As far the latter part of your post, I assume you're "master of your domain".


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

DriverFromLA said:


> I just drive around with a refrigerator attached to the back of my car, which helps keep the water nice and cool and the pax is happy.


Hey! You left your UBER sign on the road.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> I just drive around with a refrigerator attached to the back of my car, which helps keep the water nice and cool and the pax is happy.


That solves keeping them cold but now I have no space for luggage as that thing would be stocked with goodies, lol.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

I carry a flask filled with water in my inner jacket pocket and kindly pass it back when asked; haven't had a taker yet.....


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

I just apologize and say no, no and no.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Uberman8263 said:


> I find that it makes pax happy if I offer them comic books to read. Old copies of Mad. With pictures of Alfred E Newman on the cover almost always get me 5 stars..


Good way of getting them to shut up if they are annoying.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Next time a passenger gets in your car ask them if they have gum or mint coz your mouth is dry or ask them if they have an extra bottle of water.

Devils advocate

Sorry didn't read the entire thread. This was already covered along with chronic masturbation. But that will get you fired. I saw the video. 

Maybe you can get rehired if you get a note from a doctor claiming medical condition


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Next time a passenger gets in your car ask them if they have gum or mint coz your mouth is dry or ask them if they have an extra bottle of water.
> 
> Devils advocate


Or a couple of bucks to cover the gas for driving a longer distance to get there.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

DriverFromLA said:


> I just drive around with a refrigerator attached to the back of my car, which helps keep the water nice and cool and the pax is happy.


That is so funny. Wouldn't that be fun to do for a day. Pick people up with a refrigerator in the trunk.

Uber says I need to provide cold water to get the five star. Would you like one? Sorry no room for luggage as I have to keep the water cold


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

[QUOTmadeE="Uberman8263, post: 298904, member: 7541"]I find that it makes pax happy if I offer them comic books to read. Old copies of Mad. With pictures of Alfred E Newman on the cover almost always get me 5 stars..[/QUOTE]
This made me chuckle


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I once had a pax ask if I had water. I was pissed from 3 previous rides so the best non angry fu response was : "Yes I do. in fact, I just paid $105 for that water bill. dang sure expensive, so don't worry I did shower today!"


If they ask if I have water from now on I'm going to say (whilst holding up my bottle) "Actually another rider already bought me some. But thanks for the offer."


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Once I said: 'sorry i do not have water'.. And the girl said: 'it's ok. Don't worry. I won't complain to uber'..
> 
> I thought of a lot of comebacks to that at once to the point i was speechless.


I would have ended that trip short. "Have a nice day. Don't worry. I won't call you a @#$%."


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I have been averaging 212 trips per month and I have spent on average $33 dollars per month for Water, Mints, Gum. It really is not cost prohibitive if you are doing this part-time.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I usually tell riders that water and candy or for my Lyft passengers....because they actually tip.


----------



## Uberscubedoo (Jun 10, 2015)

"What to do when a ridder askes for water,snacks or chargers!" I'd say you can have them at a price.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I have been averaging 212 trips per month and I have spent on average $33 dollars per month for Water, Mints, Gum. It really is not cost prohibitive if you are doing this part-time.


Really? They never ask me for water or candies. I got offers from thems to buy me food and drinks but always refused them.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Really? They never ask me for water or candies. I got offers from thems to buy me food and drinks but always refused them.


I offer the water if I'm not picking up on the fly. Most decline but appreciate the offer. Gum and mints are kept in plain sight.


----------



## Thea p. (Jun 11, 2015)

My friend charged 1.00 for bottled water


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Just say no.


"Sorry, no" works for me.
Now I did have a passenger who wanted to visit Andy Griffith's home town 1.5 hrs away, so I did ask that he "let me know" if he needed to make a pit stop of any kind.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

OCBob said:


> No way! I did this once and still got dinged. I would rather tell them how Uber hasn't sent us any. How in the hell is the PAX going to respond to that? Anything they reply with is going to get the answer of, "at these low rates, I cannot afford to pay anything extra. I pay for gas, insurance, car washes, maintenance on the car and with riders only tipping less than 5% of the time, it just isn't worth it." I might get dinged but at least they know that they will be complete assholes next time they ask for it. Your answer means that drivers should have that stuff. Once they needle you into a "Why?", you need to be brutally honest. You have nothing to lose after that and maybe a little education to the PAX will be helpful for the other drivers.


Just a simple "sorry, no" works for me, without all that add'l crap. I don't need to explain why....and I "never, ever" waste energy worry about getting dinged. I just stay very polite. I must be doing "something" really wrong. 2500 trips +/- and a 4.77 overall (last 500 trips).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> Just a simple "sorry, no" works for me, without all that add'l crap. I don't need to explain why....


I enjoy giving long - winded speeches on why their requests for free stuff are inappropriate.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tell them you're going to refill your supply once you have enough tips to cover the cost--so come back in a couple of months maybe.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

"There's a convenience store ahead on the right. Would you like me to stop so you can buy yourself some water?"


----------

